# Maske bei Illustrator?!?



## Hansch (29. Januar 2003)

Hi,
ich habe eine Figur, die aus mehreren kleinen Flächen besteht und die soll jetzt eine Maske für eine unterschiedl. farbige Fläche werden, so dass man diese nur durch die Figur sieht. Wenn ich jetzt aber alle Flächen der Figur auswähle und auf Edit -> Clipping Mask -> Make gehe, wird dann immer nur die auf der Ebene der Figur höchste Fläche als Maske für die unterschiedl. farbige genommen. Wie soll ich das machen?

Danke!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Januar 2003)

Alle Objekte für die Maske mit dem Pathfinder einem Formbereich hinzufügen.
Die "Füllfläche" nach hinten setzen
Füllfläche und dazu den Formbereich auswählen
Schnittmaske erstellen
Fertig

Gruß
lightbox


----------

